# 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 - max rim size?



## FunkFiction (Nov 15, 2007)

hey whatsup, im thinking of getting new wheels, i havent lowered the car yet but i was wondering what specs should i look for on rims? Offet required, and tire size... whats too big for me?

Here are the specs on the wheels im looking at;

1. 
19x8.5 
Offset: 35mm
Bolt Pattern: 5-100
Rec. Tire Size: 235/35-19
**Lightweight: 25.0lbs.**

or in 18 if they dont fit or will look stupid.
2.
18x8
Offset: 35mm
Bolt Pattern: 5-100
Rec. Tire Size: 225/40-18
Weight: 29.0lbs.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 - max rim size? (FunkFiction)*

Both will fit. Search the MK4 forums for pictures of car on 18'' and 19'' wheels to decide what you like.
Our cars do look a lot better lowered, especially with larger wheels.


----------



## FunkFiction (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: 2001 Jetta GLS VR6 - max rim size? (JDriver1.8t)*

Awesome bro!
Thanks alot, i really apreciate this help.


----------

